# How do I plant El Niño fern



## Bigj713281 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm confuse so I don't burry it do I just let it float?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

treat it like java fern, tying it to a rock or wood. low to med light. and soft acidic water.


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hey ,*
*I have 4 el nino in my comm tank , they do fine planted in gravel with fert. tabs . ;-)*
*Hope this helps *
*charli*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It likes to have a little current.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

we've got one in Caligula's tank in an olive oil pitcher filled halfway with topsoil, it's right near the filter so it gets nice water flow in and out. it looks beautiful, and he loves the nice big leaves.


----------

